# help-whats a good processor?



## stuper

this is my laptop

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...spx?path=a3a252ca031dd9207fd6a1dc92aaa5eden02

i was wondering if anyone could tell me and link me to a good processor thats compatable with this laptop, i want it to hav atleast 2 cores or more and ave around or over 2 ghz clocking speed


----------



## Drenlin

Welcome to the forums! 

It seems we've got a lot to teach you! I'll get started, I suppose. 

First, clock speed is not the only thing that matters in a processor. The only time you can compare to processors by their clock speed alone is when they're different versions of the exact same thing. For example, a current Intel Core i7 quad core at 2GHz would be much more powerful than, say, an AMD Athlon II quad at 2GHz, even though they have the same clock speed. Basically, simply stating a clock speed and nothing else is like saying you want a car with eight cylinders, but not specifying how big you want the engine to be or how much power you want it to produce.

Second, a laptop's processor, as well as most of its other internal components, is usually not something you can upgrade like a desktop. Even if you _can_ upgrade it, the best upgrade is still usually not much more powerful. In your case, the processor is soldered to the motherboard, which is very common. Sadly, this means that there's no possible way to upgrade it.

The processor that's in your system is a dual core AMD chip designed for low power usage, not performance. It is supposed to be used in netbooks. It's significantly more powerful than the Intel Atom processors you usually see in netbooks, though. It should be plenty for browsing the internet, or any other everyday task. The integrated graphics chip should handle most of the stuff that the processor couldn't, like decoding high-definition video or using Flash-heavy websites like Youtube.


----------



## kdfresh09

^ sorry but you are incorrect.  the cpu is not soldered to the motherboard.  it is an ft1/bga 413-ball socket, and is upgradable just like a desktop, and "Almost" any newer laptop will have sockets that are like desktops that can be upgraded.  right now the O P is running a 9 watt, 1.2Ghz dual core c-50 cpu, which has the Radeon HD 6250 graphics. CPU performance is comparible to the intel celeron cpu they use in laptops, such as the celeron 900 series.  since the motherboard of the laptop will support "UP TO" 18 watt cpu's, you can upgrade to either the AMD E-240 which is a 18 watt, Single core running at 1.5Ghz, or an AMD E-350 which is also an 18 watt, DUAL core running at 1.6Ghz.  both of these cpu's have the upgraded Radeon HD 6310 graphics,  and will give similar performance of the intel pentium line that they currently use in laptops today.  hope this helped some


----------



## Drenlin

^ BGA stands for ball-grid array, sir. In place of pins, it has balls of solder on the bottom of the CPU, which are heated to attach it to the motherboard. Nothing on a BGA "socket" is removable.


----------



## kdfresh09

very much sorry for my reply.  i am incorrect.  thank you for the info, and i will be sure to double check my info before posting from now on.  and im a chick not a sir, thank you


----------



## 2048Megabytes

With a lot of laptops the only real upgrade you can make is adding more RAM.  Generally what you buy with a notebook is what you are stuck with.


----------



## Drenlin

kdfresh09 said:


> very much sorry for my reply.  i am incorrect.  thank you for the info, and i will be sure to double check my info before posting from now on.  and im a chick not a sir, thank you



Lies, there are no women on the internet! Only creepers and FBI agents. 

Seriously though, sorry 'bout that


----------



## Haydos_69

Drenlin said:


> Lies, there are no women on the internet! Only creepers and FBI agents.
> 
> Seriously though, sorry 'bout that



ahahahaha, have some cake.... that is all


----------

